# No Fullscreen Video Mode on YouTube



## CeJay (Jan 19, 2008)

Since i have had my new Vista PC, i have been unable to view YouTube videos in a full screen mode, i have the latest adobe flash player installed, but all i get when i click on the full screen mode is a dividing line from bottom left hand side of my screen upto the top right hand side almost like a " / " with the top left hand side all Grey and the bottom right hand side is White, but no video will play??? (i can still hear this audio for whatever video i'm trying to watch)

I also have the problem mention on another TSF forum post "YouTube Fullscreen" as i too have dual monitor desktop, and if i click anywhere on my other desktop, the fullscreen mode will revert back to small (where i can watch the video lol)...

Has anyone else experienced this problem an know of a soloution or even what is causing this " / " devide? please assist :sigh:


----------



## Wrecktify (Feb 2, 2008)

Ive been having the exact same problem. Hopefully someone can help answer this.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

Wrecktify said:


> Ive been having the exact same problem. Hopefully someone can help answer this.


How were you able to view youtube videos in full screen?


----------



## Wrecktify (Feb 2, 2008)

truthseeker said:


> How were you able to view youtube videos in full screen?


By clicking the full screen button.


----------



## DooMMooD (Apr 27, 2008)

bump bump


----------



## Wrecktify (Feb 2, 2008)

Right click on the video => Click "Settings..." => Under the Display tab un-check "Enable Hardware Acceleration" 

That should fix it


----------



## DooMMooD (Apr 27, 2008)

THANK YOU WRECKTIFY! I have searched all over the ******* internet for a solution to that problem and you have finally solved it for me. You're an angel.


----------



## homerm07 (Feb 23, 2008)

It seems to work on Firefox...


----------



## CeJay (Jan 19, 2008)

3 & a bit months i've had this problem, i've only just seen these reply & it's now working fine, ty sooo much


----------



## KeshetIsrael (Jun 26, 2010)

I became a member of this Group because of this question being answered! I have sought everywhere for this solution! Thanks Brother man!

Keshet Israel <>< Aka: JesusFish


----------



## jutt2885 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I kept wondering why I couldn't view full-screen vids. Much appreciated.


----------



## NJS292 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks indeed! Not only on YouTube but in every vid app. A quick fix...but only when you know how!!!


----------

